# [SOLVED] How to develop stand alone quiz application as .exe file



## balu.khris (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I want to develop a standalone quiz application which will have some database to store the questions and answers. My UI should get questions randomly and the application should have the ability to provide options to create new quiz and enter the questions and answers to insert into database and they can choose what ever format they want ( questions should be either multiple choice or true false or match the following some thing like this)..

I actually have the experience of working in java. Please suggest me what are the best technologies available to create this quiz like template to meet above requirements. I want to complete this application in one month. So please suggest me best and easy technologies through which i can develop this application. I was breaking my head as i am unable to conclude from where to start.

Please help me in this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to develop stand alone quiz application as .exe file*

Hey, first off i'm going to suggest that you don't re-invent the wheel. There are numerous pieces of open source software like this that you could adapt to suite your needs (googling open source quiz software would be a start, i'm sure there are loads in PHP that you could simply port to C or Java)...

As for your query, i'd suggest continuing with java if you're confident programming with it, then you can always create a loader for the main class (there are some java to exe "compilers" that link up a java prorgam and contain it within an exe, google again is your friend there).

Best place to start with this would be to take a look at what others have done, at the least you should be able to find a close open source alternative that you can work from.

Good luck with the project,
Jamey


----------



## balu.khris (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: How to develop stand alone quiz application as .exe file*

Thanks Jamey. Thanks for ur reply. I found the solution for that. For all the requirements i have there is a software called Adobe Captivate. With this, we can create the customized quiz and can save it any format ( flash, .exe file anthing). So i am going with this software to develop the quiz without a single line of code.


----------

